# Going to DC for conference-can I rent a bike



## jvossman (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, got a conference in DC Fri-Sun. Only time to ride would probably be Sat afternoon. Am looking to rent/borrow/whatever a bike as its probably not worth to bring mine from MIAMI. Anybody know where I can do this? I wouldn't mind paying somebody private for a quality XL or 61cm mt bike or road bike, but if not, then a shop to recommend.

Looking for a good 3 hour+ ride as I need to keep up my training for a 100 mile mt bike race I am doing in May 7th.

Thanks

John Voss
Mia FL


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Big Wheel Bikes does rentals.


----------



## bikesandbikesandbikes (Feb 21, 2011)

do you know where you plan on riding? i would let you borrow a bike, but i am a little short and will be out of town on a trip down the great allegheny. also, i think the weather is going to be iffy. you could also rent a mountain bike or cross bike and do the C&O for however long you please (but that could be a little muddy too). Are you staying in DC or in VA or MD? you could rent the funky red bikes and just ride all over downtown :lol:


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

100 percent chance of rain Saturday!
:mad2:


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Forecast looks crappy but if it clears up and you don't mind traill riding you can do the WD&O Trail or the MT Vernon Trail and connect to the WD&O. You can also take Mt Vernon into DC via the 14th Street Bridge or into Georgetown using the ????? Bridge in Arlington.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

lumber825 said:


> or into Georgetown using the ????? Bridge in Arlington.


Key Bridge. Photo by MB1.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

jvossman said:


> Hi, got a conference in DC Fri-Sun. Only time to ride would probably be Sat afternoon. Am looking to rent/borrow/whatever a bike as its probably not worth to bring mine from MIAMI. Anybody know where I can do this? I wouldn't mind paying somebody private for a quality XL or 61cm mt bike or road bike, but if not, then a shop to recommend.
> 
> Looking for a good 3 hour+ ride as I need to keep up my training for a 100 mile mt bike race I am doing in May 7th.
> 
> ...


Hey John,

What did you end up doing when you got to DC? I'm also going to be in DC July 7-10 for conferences & meetings, and I need to get in at least a 3+ hr ride either Friday or Saturday morning. Did you try Big Wheel Bikes? Their Alexandria location looks closest to where I'm staying, but then, where to ride? Anyone have recommendations for a scenic route close to Gaylord National in DC? Or within a short driving distance. Someone mentioned the National Arboretum in another thread. Will chat-up my friends who live in the area, but suggestions welcome.


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't know about rentals.

From Gaylord take bike path to the Wilson Bridge. Make a left at the end of the bridge and ride to Mt Vernon. Backtrack and pass the bridge and ride to: Georgetown, take the bridge at the Jefferson Memorial or Lincoln Monument into DC, take the "4 Mile" Trail to the "WD&O Trail".

The [email protected] is 30 some miles so you can get in a nice ride.


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

You can also try Bike and Roll in Alexandria next to Big Wheel Bikes. I see dozens of their bikes on the Mt Vernon Trail each weekend. Have fun and let us know how it went!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys. Sounds like a very doable plan. I'll decide which day once I have a better idea of how the weekend's weather & festivities turn out. I'm thinking I'll try the C&O, so less chance I'll get lost .

Edit:Oops I meant the W & OD Trail. I prefer paved trails on this ride.


----------

